# افض موقع لاارسال رسايل للجوال  وبرقم تليفونك



## awka (22 مايو 2008)

هاااااى
انهاردة جايبلكوا موقع جامد قوى
وسهل قوى انت بس بتختار اسم الدولة وتكتب رقم موبيلك
وبعدين تكتب الكود والباسورد وتستنى تيجى الرسالة على موبيلك وتفعل
وكدة مبروك عليك
الرابط اهو
http://www.talksms.com/kat/000031.asp?pc=B6NM


----------



## يوحنا هانى (24 مايو 2008)

بجد روعة بس مش راضى يدخل​


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: افض موقع لاارسال رسايل للجوال  وبرقم تليفونك*

*شكرا لتعبك ....انا لسه مستنى الرساله بتاعت التفعيل.*


----------



## just member (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: افض موقع لاارسال رسايل للجوال  وبرقم تليفونك*

*الف شكر يا باشا*
*تمام*​


----------



## محب العذراء (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: افض موقع لاارسال رسايل للجوال  وبرقم تليفونك*

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## magdy256 (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: افض موقع لاارسال رسايل للجوال  وبرقم تليفونك*

اشكرك جدا  ربنا يخليك للغلابة اللى زينا 
وتجيب لينا مواقع كثيرة زى دى 
بس انا لسة مستنى رسالة التفعل
شاكرا لك تعب محبتك 
والرب يسوع يعوضك


----------



## فيبى مجدى (30 يناير 2009)

شكرا للموقع الجميل بس هو بيبعت رسالة واحدة بس هو كدة ولة فى سبب وشكرا مرة تانية


----------



## kalimooo (11 أبريل 2009)

مشكور يا باشا


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 أبريل 2009)

شكرا وجاري التجربة​


----------



## tonylovejesus (17 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر


----------



## ipraheem makram (18 أبريل 2009)

*اية الحلوة دى​*


----------



## duosrl (27 أبريل 2009)

awka قال:


> هاااااى
> انهاردة جايبلكوا موقع جامد قوى
> وسهل قوى انت بس بتختار اسم الدولة وتكتب رقم موبيلك
> وبعدين تكتب الكود والباسورد وتستنى تيجى الرسالة على موبيلك وتفعل
> ...



شكرا اخي العزيز
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## nevo3 (30 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا ليك انا جربته بس مش عارفه ليه قلقانة منه شوية هو هيسحب الفلوس ازاى من الشحن بتاعى ولا لازم يكون عندى credit card


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2009)

لازم يكون عندك رصيد فى الموبايل ​


----------

